# WHAT KIND OF RIMS?!?! HEELLPP!!!



## emmittman (Nov 8, 2008)

I wrecked my car and want my old wheels but have no idea what they are.


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: WHAT KIND OF RIMS?!?! HEELLPP!!! (emmittman)*

A picture would help.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: WHAT KIND OF RIMS?!?! HEELLPP!!! (8V Fury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8V Fury* »_A brain would help.

fixed


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: WHAT KIND OF RIMS?!?! HEELLPP!!! (emmittman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emmittman* »_I wrecked my car and want my old wheels but have no idea what they are.









and neither do we.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: WHAT KIND OF RIMS?!?! HEELLPP!!! (emmittman)*









*Before*
































*After*


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: WHAT KIND OF RIMS?!?! HEELLPP!!! (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_









*After*


































damn!


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: WHAT KIND OF RIMS?!?! HEELLPP!!! (clintg60-16v)*

People came out of that ALIVE? Wow. 
Anyway, those has a Mercedes Benz look about them, but they're def. aftermarkets. Prob. a lesser-known brand.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: WHAT KIND OF RIMS?!?! HEELLPP!!! (Maggiolone)*

Why is this in the VW Motorsport forum?
Is illiteracy cool these days or something?


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: WHAT KIND OF RIMS?!?! HEELLPP!!! (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Maybe he thought drinking and driving was a sport


----------



## Hoopdy (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow! You shouldn`t be driving.. period.


----------

